# Official Whitest Kids U Know Thread



## SenorDingDong (Jun 25, 2011)

Used the search function, found nothing. If this is a duplicate, feel free to kill it Mod's.




Now on to one of my favorite shows on television;











































And these couple that I posted elsewhere:


----------



## MikeH (Jun 25, 2011)

Backed.


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Jun 25, 2011)

Have you ever seen the "blind stand up comedians" skit? so funny.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 25, 2011)

I love WKUK.

The Civil War on Drugs is hilarious.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 26, 2011)

Ricky_Gallows said:


> Have you ever seen the "blind stand up comedians" skit? so funny.



Yeah I have, fucking hilarious. The thing about it is they have *so many* good skits, I naturally left out so many.


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Jun 27, 2011)

Jstring said:


> Yeah I have, fucking hilarious. The thing about it is they have *so many* good skits, I naturally left out so many.



That one is beyond my favorite lol. I was messing with some dub stuff and threw in the "now you fucked up" before one of the drops made it go from heavy to hilarious. ha


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 29, 2011)

The now you fucked up line is one of my favorites. That, and the "suck a dick" part from the Civil war on Drugs.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 29, 2011)

Namely, the part at the very end of this:


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 29, 2011)

Ricky_Gallows said:


> That one is beyond my favorite lol. I was messing with some dub stuff and threw in the "now you fucked up" before one of the drops made it go from heavy to hilarious. ha



You stole my idea.


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Jun 29, 2011)

Levels by AnOceansBetrayal on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## guitarister7321 (Jun 29, 2011)

Best show... EVER. Sucks this previous season will be the last. 



And here's an old one, one of my favorites.


----------



## spattergrind (Jul 2, 2011)

I love the whitest kids you know. Hilarious.









Genius.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## mountainjam (Jul 7, 2011)

This is a great show. I just discovered it a few months back, but every episode I've seen has been genuinely hilarious


----------



## Ralyks (Jul 17, 2011)

Really? No mention of this awesome skit?


----------



## nostealbucket (Jul 17, 2011)

&#x202a;WKUK - You&#39;re Peeing On My Leg&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube


----------

